

First phase in restoring Bucky Dome complete - rmason
http://thesouthern.com/news/local/communities/carbondale/first-phase-in-restoring-bucky-dome-complete/article_2d777d47-7a2c-5750-b23f-6de41be969f1.html

======
rmason
I think it's great that the university is going to honor Buckminster Fuller by
having the only geodesic dome that he used as a residence be fully restored.

------
lutusp
The title of this submission: "First phase of restorating the 'Bucky' dome is
complete"

The title of the linked article: "First phase in restoring Bucky Dome
complete"

"Restorating"? This is why we have clipboards: Copy. Paste.

~~~
antimagic
I don't know what you're complainating about :/

Did anyone notice where the building is located? Carbondale? Really? What's
the odds?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckminsterfullerene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckminsterfullerene)

